# Engine Management & Lumpy Cold Start Idle



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, last tuesday I bit the bullet and went for a MRC remap. My current mods are :

Panel Filter, Flapper Mod, Scorpion Bypass.

Feels very quick 

But&#8230;&#8230;

The cold start idle is very lumpy and I also had the message 'Engine Management Please contact workshop'' message pop up on my dash on Friday night. Otherwise she drives and feels good without any other problems.

I also need to book her in for her 1st service in 900 miles and I would like to use an Audi garage if possible.

The kind folk over on Facebook have mentioned it could be 02 sensor related. Thought I would ask on here for further input.

Thanks

Daz


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

What do MRC say? If you've only just had the map done they must be first to ask.

Apart from that the other first thing is a VCDS scan to see what fault codes, if any, are logged.

Panel filter - I have a brand new, unused Pipercross one for the TT RS. See me at ADI.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Cheers mate. I already have a Pipercross fitted but thanks for the offer.

I will drop into MRC tomorrow morning.

Daz


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

id go to mrc have the map removed and £600+ in my pocket 
tt with 360 bhp and 4wd is enough and should be trouble free


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Candyturbo said:


> id go to mrc have the map removed and £600+ in my pocket
> tt with 360 bhp and 4wd is enough and should be trouble free


Thats a very valid point Ian!

8)


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

i think so daz , even more so as yours is still in warrenty , if you want a faster car go test drive an RS5


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Candyturbo said:


> i think so daz , even more so as yours is still in warrenty , if you want a faster car go test drive an RS5


Que?


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

I reversed the flapper mod back to oem today and the idle is not as lumpy and seems to run a bit smoother although it doesn't sound as sexy.

I still have the 'Engine Management' message so I will drive to MRC tomorrow morning unannounced to see if they can clear the message. If they do I will leave it a few days and see what happens. If alls OK I will book in with Audi for its 1st service. If it reappears or can't be cleared I will get my money back and go back to stock tune. I will also ask them to find my windscreen wiper covers for the bolts as they forgot to re-fit them on Tuesday.

With the map its insanely quick - 418BHP with over 600NM - stock was 370BHP so slightly higher than standard.

Has been a bitter/sweet weekend.

P.S Is there a tolerance on the service interval? I have circa 900 miles to play with.

Daz


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Mine was overdue about 50 miles and I still couln't book it in with Audi W'ton for a fortnight so as long as you don't go wildly over I don't think they're too strict.

No point in a remap Daz if every day driving is impaired. :wink:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Cheers igo

It drives great mate and its a hoot on full chat - just want the message cleared and my oil change/service.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi daz

Sorry to hear about you rs.
I hope you get it sorted, I sure the guys at mrc will sort it.
May I ask is it like day and night when you had it done, did it feel so much better. 
I still waiting to get the time to have mine done work just mad at the mo

Phil


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Phil,

Its very night/day when using half/full boost 

The torque surge is beyond belief 

MRC messaged me on FB and stated quite a few of the newer cars throw up the Engine Management message. Its not a fault as such its more of a 'flag' for the workshop. However, I can't take it too Audi for a service with the message for all to see.

It will make you giggle like a girl mate

:mrgreen:

Daz


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow that's good to hear mate.
Have they said they can sort it for you .

Phil


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

the transmission system on your car mate wont cope with 600nm of torque , thats what i dont like about mrc , they aim for big numbers , the bigger tuners , increase bhp but keep the torque as low as poss cause they know the car cant take it !


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

The engine management message appeared because MRC didn't crack the anti-tuning protection properly. It's not causing any problems except for the fact that Audi is going to void your warranty if they see it during the service. It usually appears between 100km and 2500km after the remap if it has not been done properly.

As for the torque, it should be no problem up to ~650Nm


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

im only saying what ive been told , the gearbox is same as vw transporter and tiguan and not designed for that amount of torque


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Candyturbo said:


> i think so daz , even more so as yours is still in warrenty , if you want a faster car go test drive an RS5


Put the 2 side by side and you will most likely see that the tt rs plus is quicker. If the rs5 was to recover any ground you are probably talking 120+


----------



## darren7 (Nov 12, 2009)

eastwood1875 said:


> Candyturbo said:
> 
> 
> > id go to mrc have the map removed and £600+ in my pocket
> ...


MRC maps are the best, Mihnea Cotet the partner/code writer is said to be the best of the best, over many years. Tell them you want Mihnea to sort it, not Doug . As said get it scanned.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Dropped in at MRC and left the keys with Doug.

He came back 10 mins later saying the message cant be removed. There were no errors logs just the message that appears for 5 seconds. He said that Audi wouldn't notice and when they scan for error logs they wouldnt find any.

Doug mentioned this is quite common after a remap on newer VW/Audis.

hmmmmm......

I have a week left before I loose the opportunity to have it flashed back to stock and get my money back from MRC.

However, the RS drives amazing on the map.

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Vassilis said:


> The engine management message appeared because MRC didn't crack the anti-tuning protection properly. It's not causing any problems except for the fact that Audi is going to void your warranty if they see it during the service. It usually appears between 100km and 2500km after the remap if it has not been done properly.
> 
> As for the torque, it should be no problem up to ~650Nm


Cheers Vass 

Is this just typical to MRC? have APT been able to crack the anti-tuning protection 100%?

Daz


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

eastwood1875 said:


> Dropped in at MRC and left the keys with Doug.
> 
> He came back 10 mins later saying the message cant be removed. There were no errors logs just the message that appears for 5 seconds. He said that Audi wouldn't notice and when they scan for error logs they wouldnt find any.
> 
> ...


If it were me, knowing that message is there would bother the sh*t out me. I get stressed out when the low washer fluid light comes on


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Just being devil's advocate here but surely if your ECU has been opened to override the tuning protection that's going to be pretty obvious regardless of assurances about whether Audi can detect the map or not?


----------



## darren7 (Nov 12, 2009)

eastwood1875 said:


> Vassilis said:
> 
> 
> > The engine management message appeared because MRC didn't crack the anti-tuning protection properly. It's not causing any problems except for the fact that Audi is going to void your warranty if they see it during the service. It usually appears between 100km and 2500km after the remap if it has not been done properly.
> ...


You need to speak to Mihnea Cotet at MRC, he is not always there, ask if he can do it....


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

get your money back mate , get the car serviced , audi wont look at the ecu or its history , when the service is done if you still want it mapped look imto it again , ive driven an rs3 with stage 1 revo and its a nice map with out blowing the balls out your motor


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

My car is a 2010 one but i have never seen this message and my car was mapped at MRC. Must be just the newer ones that it affects. Hope you get it sorted mate. As said would really bother me if that kept coming up.

If Doug can't sort it i would get a refund and see if the APR map gets around this. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RickRST (Oct 6, 2011)

Early cars don't have tuning protection, later cars do, as do all RS3

Thanks, Rick


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

billyali86 said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Dropped in at MRC and left the keys with Doug.
> ...


Same here :lol:


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

Mine is a 2013 and the message was removed permanently by the tuner in Belgium.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks guys.

It does sound as if MRC havent cracked the protection 100% on newer models. Although the map itself feels very good.

Not sure if APR have been anymore succesfull with the protection.

The 'Engine Management' message definately feels like a 'flag' or 'message' for the Audi Workshop.

Cant believe a bit of plastic is trying to rat on me lol

Daz


----------



## darren7 (Nov 12, 2009)

eastwood1875 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> It does sound as if MRC havent cracked the protection 100% on newer models. Although the map itself feels very good.
> 
> ...


That's not good what MRC have told you, hoping that Audi don't see it, when the tech gets in the car for your first service! That's a poor show, it's good that other tuners know their onions.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,

MRC are unable to remove the message. Doug said Audi wouldn't look into it as it throws no errors if scanned. It seems to be common with newer models late 2012/2013 onwards. I have these options:

*MRC to remove map (hopefully the message goes - but who knows!) I get a refund, have my service then go the APR route. I believe MRC offer a money back within 14 days.

* As above and leave it standard.

* Stay with MRC, ignore the message and service through indies

If I go to the Audi dealer and they ask if its been mapped I cant say no! I will look a right twat if they do a physical check - suppose I could say ''Oh Yeah, I forgot'' 

Just hoping when MRC do remove the map I wont be left with the message. I have a funny feeling that having the remap has triggered an 'alarm' that cant be silenced. Some kind of newer software for the later cars.

Daz


----------



## darren7 (Nov 12, 2009)

eastwood1875 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> MRC are unable to remove the message. Doug said Audi wouldn't look into it as it throws no errors if scanned. It seems to be common with newer models late 2012/2013 onwards. I have these options:
> 
> ...


It's a shame they can't crack the software correctly, like the other tuners. I would not risk it, the guy is bound to see the error message when he starts the car. The last thing you want is a warranty flag.


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

eastwood1875 said:


> Hi Guys,
> MRC are unable to remove the message. Doug said Audi wouldn't look into it as it throws no errors if scanned. It seems to be common with newer models late 2012/2013 onwards.


Mine was fixed and it's a 2013 (I had the CAPB engine/map from the TTRS+originally), so something's wrong with MRC's tuning/cracking skills. It has done 20 000km since it was remapped and it never appeared again.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks Vas.

Its booked in for removal in 2 weeks - hope theres no further issues afterwards.

May enquire about APR&#8230;..maybe.

I will miss it though as the drive home tonight was epic 

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Vassilis said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Who's your tuner/software mate?

Daz


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> Its booked in for removal in 2 weeks - hope theres no further issues afterwards.


I think that is the best decision. 
To be honest, it doesn't say many good things about MRC in my opinion


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

eastwood1875 said:


> Vassilis said:
> 
> 
> > eastwood1875 said:
> ...


I live in Belgium, so I went to Shiftech (they're the most well known company in Belgium/France/Luxemburg).

Just don't go to Audi with the message, they already told me that the warranty is going out in case the ECU has been altered, and that's the first thing the techie will notice with the message appearing as soon as you turn the ignition on.


----------



## RickRST (Oct 6, 2011)

Can whoever emailed me about solving this please email again as the email you left is wrong 

Thanks, Rick


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Do you have the same problem Rick?

Daz


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd like to add that Audi refused to fix my car when they "forgot" to change the spark plugs during service, although I paid for new ones. One plug broke a two days after the service and they said that the warranty is out because I changed the catback. I had to send them a letter from lawyer to change their mind, and it only worked my catback/downpipe had TUV and EC homologation papers (before I removed the resonator) + the fact that I was able to prove that the spark plug was not brand new. I don't even want to imagine the excuses that they're going to pull when they see the failed cracked ECU message in your case if you ever got a problem :/


----------



## RickRST (Oct 6, 2011)

eastwood1875 said:


> Do you have the same problem Rick?
> 
> Daz


No I can fix it 

Rick


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

2 weeks to take it off !!!! i would be stood at there door demanding to do it now ! they are having a laugh !!!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Ian,

Im away next week so the delay isn't down to them.

Will miss the map when its gone though although the message can go whenever it likes!

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

RickRST said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have the same problem Rick?
> ...


Let me know please Rick

Thanks

Daz


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

Candyturbo said:


> 2 weeks to take it off !!!! i would be stood at there door demanding to do it now ! they are having a laugh !!!


Yea that's strange because it only took 10 minutes to take it off on my car :lol:


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

arh right daz i apologize , i thought it was them saying they could nt do it 
if you fancy some improvements from a service , change gear box oil , mines done 24 k miles and its much nicer after its oils !


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Candyturbo said:


> arh right daz i apologize , i thought it was them saying they could nt do it
> if you fancy some improvements from a service , change gear box oil , mines done 24 k miles and its much nicer after its oils !


Thats OK mate 

What MY is yours Ian? Who does your servicing?

Daz


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

mines a jan 2011
had mine done a AKS tuning , alex the owner is very clued up on all things vag 
i had full service, inc spark plugs gear box oil , haldex oil and rear diff oil all using millers motorsport oils ( audi haldex) the gear chsmge is now really smooth and the 4wd transmission noise has gone , 2 things i did mt like about the car


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Candyturbo said:


> mines a jan 2011
> had mine done a AKS tuning , alex the owner is very clued up on all things vag
> i had full service, inc spark plugs gear box oil , haldex oil and rear diff oil all using millers motorsport oils ( audi haldex) the gear chsmge is now really smooth and the 4wd transmission noise has gone , 2 things i did mt like about the car


Cheers E 

Daz


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

he s a revo agent too :evil:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

My APR map has not caused any such issues. although my car is June2011, the ECU was brand new as of September 2012 (replaced after it got bricked with MRC map on it).

Have had APR map for nearly 2 years 11k miles, no issues.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Cheers PP

Bricked?

same as 'shagged'?

Daz


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

eastwood1875 said:


> Cheers PP
> 
> Bricked?
> 
> ...


Shagged, bricked, right-royally fucked etc lol


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

How did it get bricked? During the reflash or afterwards when you had the car back at home?


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

eastwood1875 said:


> Thanks Vas.
> 
> Its booked in for removal in 2 weeks - hope theres no further issues afterwards.
> 
> ...


Not wishing to frighten you Daz but a few of the problems with the RS3 maps have been when they have tried to revert back to std (3 Cases reported on the RS3 forum) think all of them were APR and in fairness APR did sort it with New ECU's at there cost although don't know the full story as I don't think people want to put to much detail on an open forum.
As your Car has now had the ECU opened it will most likely flag up TD1 even after reverting back if a major fault/claim was ever needed (although as you drive like me and Miss Daisy not likely to happen :lol: ) So if your happy with the Remap and it's not causing any other issues I would be more inclined to stick with it and have your Car serviced by an independent specialist MRC are very good but not sure whether you want to still stick with them for a service as I am quite surprised by Doug's response to your problem.
Hindsight I suppose you should have sorted the service before the remap 
Good Luck 
Chris


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Candyturbo said:


> i think so daz , even more so as yours is still in warrenty , if you want a faster car go test drive an RS5


Rs5 and fast in the same sentence.

After a few months that 450hp will be 400hp once the engine cokes up and it will still be a overweight pig


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Real Thing said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Vas.
> ...


TD1 doesn't affect the rs3 or TTRS


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Candyturbo said:


> the transmission system on your car mate wont cope with 600nm of torque , thats what i dont like about mrc , they aim for big numbers , the bigger tuners , increase bhp but keep the torque as low as poss cause they know the car cant take it !


Really? I'm running 650lbft from 3500rpm to near redline. Drivetrain has been fine


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Candyturbo said:


> im only saying what ive been told , the gearbox is same as vw transporter and tiguan and not designed for that amount of torque


Incorrect, the gears in the TTRS gearbox are really chunky, and it's the most heavy duty gearbox that vag produce. It's much chunkier than the 2.0tfsi gearbox, which is suspected as a transporter van can be loaded with tons of shit which means it would be under constant strain and stress, a lot more so than a highly tuned TTRS running through the gears.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

RickRST said:


> Early cars don't have tuning protection, later cars do, as do all RS3
> 
> Thanks, Rick


2010 cars onwards have tuning protection.


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

SuperRS said:


> Candyturbo said:
> 
> 
> > i think so daz , even more so as yours is still in warrenty , if you want a faster car go test drive an RS5
> ...


well i test drove one a few weeks ago and it was awesome , not as nimble as the tt but nicer thing to drive


----------



## darren7 (Nov 12, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> > eastwood1875 said:
> ...


If they find it's modified, they can add this I was told.


----------



## darren7 (Nov 12, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> Candyturbo said:
> 
> 
> > im only saying what ive been told , the gearbox is same as vw transporter and tiguan and not designed for that amount of torque
> ...


I know some of your cars are manual, but the propshaft joint & bolts can go on tip and manual cars, you should all update them, don't chance it to luck that they have been ok till now, they have gone on standard cars as well as modified, you don't want this to happen. http://www.audirs3oc.com/clubhouse/topi ... ang/page-3


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Audi have updated the propshaft again for 2014. They are now noticeable thicker than the previous revisions.


----------



## darren7 (Nov 12, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> Audi have updated the propshaft again for 2014. They are now noticeable thicker than the previous revisions.


Might be an idea if someone can get the updated part number (not the old one) so people could look at a possible retro fit, if the cost was right.... TPS bulk order!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

darren7 said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Audi have updated the propshaft again for 2014. They are now noticeable thicker than the previous revisions.
> ...


It supersedes the old part.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Doug and Mineah have been working on a solution and they want me to pop in tomorrow for a couple of hours. So no promises but fingers crossed 

Thanks for your input guys and SuperRS, you should write an owners manual dude

If the message goes the map stays

8)

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Real Thing said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Vas.
> ...


That would have made sense Chris - but then I always seem to make things difficult for myself.

I have 500 miles before my 1st oil change/check so I have a bit of time. I will however move away from the long life and put in on 10,000 intervals.

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Well&#8230;&#8230;.

So far so good 

After another trip to MRC this morning - Doug and the boys seem to have sorted the error code 

Time will tell though as it didn't appear for 2 days after mapping but MRC seem pretty confident.

Off for a service tomorrow - oil, health check, plugs and pollen filter at Audi Halesowen.

Well done and thanks MRC although I won't start skipping around just yet.

8)

Daz


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Good news Daz x


----------



## darren7 (Nov 12, 2009)

eastwood1875 said:


> Well&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> So far so good
> 
> ...


Mihnea is said to be the man @ MRC, hope they have done the job.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks Jens  x

Daz - I think Doug and Mineah worked together for the solution. I originally wanted the map removed so the boys worked together and sorted it.

Hope it doesn't reappear and also hope Audi don't mess with it tomorrow. There are no software upgrades so I should be OK.



Daz


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

eastwood1875 said:


> Thanks Jens  x
> 
> Daz - I think Doug and Mineah worked together for the solution. I originally wanted the map removed so the boys worked together and sorted it.
> 
> ...


Hi Daz,

Glad the car seems to be sorted now.

I had my old MRC-mapped RS serviced @ 17,000 miles and just told the service adviser that I didn't want any updates. They said fine and that they'd tell the mechanics not to plug the car in for any diagnostics.

On another point, there was a Haldex software update that I said I did not wan't (limits TQ during full bore launches to save the rear diff/drive shafts, I believe) but I had to sign a form saying that I didn't require this (as it would involve updating the main ECU, and I has worried after the issues Powerplay had with his MRC map and updates).

Mad.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Cheers Mad

Audi mentioned to me there were no updates but I will double check this tomorrow. I might even say what you said&#8230;&#8230;''No Plugging In'.

Will also state 'no washing' and I will take note of my milage.

Apart from that I'm not worried at all about it been left all day with the dealership&#8230;&#8230;.

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

eastwood1875 said:


> Cheers Mad
> 
> Audi mentioned to me there were no updates but I will double check this tomorrow. I might even say what you said&#8230;&#8230;''No Plugging In'.
> 
> ...


You'll be fine mate.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Hope it is fully sorted now. Good luck !


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Time will tell mwad



daz


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi daz

Really glad to hear you got it sorted mate

I was wondering how you would of got on if you had gone back to standard. 

Phil


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks Phil 

The MRC map is amazing and if the message stays gone it will be an intercooler next for safety reasons.

I disabled the flapper mod for tomorrow so it doesn't sound 'tuned'. Only visible clues are that she is running lower.

8)

Daz


----------



## Smith (Sep 26, 2012)

Did they also fix the lumpy cold start?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

eastwood1875 said:


> Cheers Mad
> 
> Audi mentioned to me there were no updates but I will double check this tomorrow. I might even say what you said&#8230;&#8230;''No Plugging In'.
> 
> ...


Just make sure you do as I do, park up, reset trip and computer 1, take photo of mileage, get phone out and walk around car and video it from all angles, each wheel, door mirrors, front splitter etc. In my experience you never know what you might find when you collect the car, video evidence that "that" wasn't there this morning could be invaluable!!

And don't forget to check mpg when you collect - time before last after a 6 mile road test, I noted 11mpg... Hmmmm :lol:


----------



## darren7 (Nov 12, 2009)

Maybe someone should invent a lockable OBD cover, for when you say you don't want updates or to be plugged in, that will stop them, it's your car, request as you wish.

Oh they already do.... Good anti theft. http://www.sbd.co.uk/obd-port-security- ... t-covered/


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

darren7 said:


> Maybe someone should invent a lockable OBD cover, for when you say you don't want updates or to be plugged in, that will stop them, it's your car, request as you wish.
> 
> Oh they already do.... Good anti theft. http://www.sbd.co.uk/obd-port-security- ... t-covered/


Then you may aswell have a large neon light saying " Don't look - it's mapped ! "


----------



## darren7 (Nov 12, 2009)

mwad said:


> darren7 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe someone should invent a lockable OBD cover, for when you say you don't want updates or to be plugged in, that will stop them, it's your car, request as you wish.
> ...


No people fit them for security, they stop devices overriding the system, they are quite common, you leave them in place all the time.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Lol moment :

Dropped car off this morning and stated no washing or updates - the guy said "why? Has it been mapped"?


----------



## darren7 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have heard of people with a go pro or similar, they use all the time..... When the technician road tests it they drive like miss daisy!


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Candyturbo said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Candyturbo said:
> ...


A friend put his rs5 on a dyno recently and it made 370bhp. He was not happy. Car is now sold 

He did have a capristo exhaust on it, it sounded absolutely EPIC


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Audi Halesowen were awesome.

I told them about the map and the Head Tech was pleased I did as he didn't want to overwrite the map. He also commented on the bypass pipes and though they were a nice mod 

He also said the 8J version will be the most tuneable and the MK3 will be a nightmare because of TD1s. He also noticed a brake shudder (which I know I have) and tried to get the brakes replaced under warranty but that was unsuccessful as this can only be done with 7,000 miles or less and my RS already has the OEM brake update.

The service assistant Andre was cool. Once we got chatting I found out he ran modified scoobies (showed me pics) and even wanted the contact details for MRC as they thought the map was very good quality.

They swapped oil, plugs, pollen filter.

If the Engine Management light stays away then I will be a very happy man.

Thanks for everyones input and help - it has been worth its weight in gold during this worrying week.

Daz


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

glad its all sorted mate , i want a passenger ride at the next meet
good to know halesowen audi seem like real people lol


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds like a good result Daz glad your Happy fingers crossed for you on the Engine Light.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Will do Ian and thanks Chris 

Daz


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Glad it's sorted, sounds like a really good end result


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Good result Daz.
I might have to start using Halesowen instead of Coventry Audi when my service is due :wink: 
Jenny
x


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks Jen 

You would love them and ask for Andre (service advisor). They haven't got the flashiest or biggest forecourt in the Audi chain but they seem to know what they are doing and are also very in touch with modding.

Daz x


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

mwad said:


> Glad it's sorted, sounds like a really good end result


Cheers mwad


----------

